# Snapper riding mower



## radio_tech (Apr 21, 2015)

Today a friend from work came by with a rear engine snapper mower. 
He asked me if I wanted it. As soon as I saw the mower of course I said yes. Had the bagger attachment with it and about 8 different blades.

The mower looked great. Been well maintained and garage kept. He said it has never been rained on or hosed off. Said he bought it new 14 years ago. (early 2000)

I then asked why he was parting with it. He then told me the butterfly screw on the throttle shaft broke and went into the engine. The mower slowed down then quit. So he went and bought a new one. This one has the 9 hp B&S pull starter engine. Model 28B702 type 1154-E1.

After he left I rolled it in the shop. Sure enough the engine would barley turn over without really pulling hard on it. I then pulled the carb and verified the screw was there but the head of it was missing. So in my mind I am imagining what terror it has done to the cylinder, head and piston.

I removed the head and was very surprised as what I saw. The head of the screw had never made it into the combustion chamber. Everything there was perfect. Not even a ring groove was present. I then think to myself this is getting better every minute.

Decided to pull the whole engine. Once on the work bench I started to drain the oil. 
What oil?? Got about 2 ounces of oil out of the engine. After ripping the engine apart I removed the cam and lifters. Loosen the rod bolts and the engine would then spin. The piston came out and I inspected the rod to verify what I was thinking. The rod had missing aluminum. It was all on the crank journal. A little emery cloth and the crank checks as good as new.

Went on parts tree and looked up the parts.
Item 131A. (790901) Throttle shaft kit 19.94
Item 358 (494241) Gasket set. 27.73
Item 29 Connecting Rod (494504S) 58.33
Item 26 Rings (499996) 32.20

So for a 125 bucks or so I can make this engine sing again.
I have rebuilt many Briggs engines in my time. Specially since I used to Build and race go-karts. I ran a racing engine shop and was also WKA certified tech man at the local track.

So now decision time. Back stock or rip the 11 hp electric start from my Murray......

Will post a few pics later.


----------

